# North Coast last fortnight



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

My fourth and final shot at posting this report as each time I write it I become logged out before I can submit.
Last week I headed off with high hopes and a good forecast. Bait was hard to get but each day I managed about a dozen Slimies
Monday I boated an est 6kg Yellowfin which I released.
Tues and Wed I was plagued by Mac Tuna which stuffed up my hard earned baits.
Thursday I set a new PB after fighting a mystery fish. It put up a fair battle for a 7-9kg Catfish which I released. Also set free 2 Cobia which had not seen enough of the world. Each day I did 8 hrs on the water so came home somewhat disappointed after higher expectations. I never did see much action on the sounder. Did come across lots of large bits of old black pumice covered with goose barnacles and little resident crabs. Little floating worlds

This Tuesday I headed off again. Two hours produced 11 slimys and I headed off to the open sea with my precious little cargo--the link between me and the action. No sooner had I reached the ocean proper than I spotted a jagged red line on the sounder.. Marlin. I had yet to fire off a bait so did so with trembling hand (still get excited after all this time). Did not take long before a black of 30+ kg jumped and I was on. Released and swam off OK. It was a long spell of little action til 1.30pm when the flatline was hit then the bait dropped. I let it sit for a while then began winding the stunned Slimy in.
"Howdy Do" I said to myself as a very lit up black chased the fish to the back of the yak before hooking up and speeding off. A very energetic performance last a good 30 minutes followed as a fish of 50 ish kg gave a wonderful show for a Marlin tragic. Made me realise why I put in the hours I do. It was released after a longish swim. Both were beautifully hooked in the jaw hinge with hooks removed. Little scuffing on the 40lb trace. At this point I thought about going for the hat trick but looked around for the energy of youth and found it missing. I headed home.

Wednesday the sea looked empty on the screen. After a couple of Mac T's I was de-rigging at 2pm when the floater went off and I eventually landed a 15kilo Longtail which I kept. One of the best yak catches I have ever made because the seas were white capped and terrible. It took all my boatmanship to stay upright. I really earned this fish and was proud of myself.

Thursday took another 2 hrs-6am to 8am to get a handful of Slimys. The first 2 spun and drowned in the strong current. I packed up and headed off to my secret pinnacle. "Glory be" I exclaimed (in my head)as there below me were the spotted wavy lines of 3 Mackeral. I dropped and hooked up immediately to a good Spotty. Then another. Could not resist a shot at the third. Took about 5 minutes before he was tempted to the hook and a beaut Spaniard joined the ship.
I headed for home.
Could not do what I do without a sounder. Identify and target. There is a lot of water out there.

Finally, I had high hopes of some aerial shots from my new Go Pro and new position on the yak BUT some pre-demanted Luddite stuffed up the setup and it turns its self off after a minute. I have now got it right--I hope. I only have a couple of boat-side shots as "evidence" and have posted one. Next time..

Hope you enjoyed the read

Grant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Grant!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing. Sounder not the only piece of essential equipment for what you do Grant, you need a ticker the size.of phar lap!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Beautifully written Grant - a joy to read. Your skill and patience on the water is matched by by your skill and patience on the keyboard. I have a very broad smile on my face as I experience your on water emotions through your post. Just fantastic.


grant ashwell said:


> My fourth and final shot at posting this report as each time I write it I become logged out before I can submit.


 After similar frustrations, I have taken to writing what might be long reports on a word document and then doing a copy and paste to avoid the dreaded logouts.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome as always Grant, and as ever a pleasure to read.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Grant as always. Fantastic. Do you follow any specific tactics during the fight or just let the fish have it's head until tired enough to get boat side?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Who needs a gopro when you can wordsmith like that? Love your reports.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great read, and pic
hope you give us some of that mo-jo.

are the 2/0 hooks giving you a beter hoek up rate?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Still slayin em in March. Go Grant.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Top report grant kinda hard to read after my doughnut after three days. Thanks again for showing me around I'll be back.
Cheers jay


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Top of ya class grant!! Nice report and a good species mix, u got me pumped to head out now! Been over 2 months for me.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

You are my hero


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to go Grant, with all the hours you put in you deserve every fish you catch! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for your positive responses and to those who messaged me re how to prevent log out when writing

Re having a plan for these fish. I have a few things I try and remember to do; Never let the fish tow me in a straight line. I did this once and it lasted 12km as these big fellows do not tire easily. I constantly change the drag to suit-I palm either style of reel all the time loading up or dropping back. Always drop the rod tip when the fish jumps. Wind like mad-no slack line. Change the trace after every fish whatever. Try and make the fish pull on one side-off set towing. Try and get the fish to tow me towards the launch site (then I am happy to be towed in a direct line) -have to head it off which is easier in a Hobie. Do circles around it when it is deeper. Give line under tension and move well away to get it to rise up from down deep. Decrease drag if a lot of line (100's of mtrs) goes out as this creates it own drag. If near the bottom of the spool then forget this and clamp down on the drag as a last resort ( I got spooled once and should have had a shot at stopping or turning the fish before I got spooled)
Decrease tension as the fish gets close to the boat. Be prepared for one last jump boatside unless fish is on side or upside down.
Fold Hobie fins up under hull when fish close as line cuts right through the rubber.
Take time-no great hurry as long as the fish is working continuously. Never let the fish rest as they recover very quickly.

Swim the fish post hook out. Not for 2 minutes but til it gets some life back and starts moving around. This is important as being streamlined they kind of wiggle in the water even when dead. They must show real signs of life otherwise they slowly wiggle off and sink to the bottom. 
That should do for now.

regards
grant


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Amazing report as always Grant.
A shame the video wasn't working for the longtail, that sounds like it would have been pretty interesting to watch.
I'm hoping the fish hang around for a few more weeks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Grant. Very informative reply.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Great thread, Grant... most exciting stuff! Makes me feel like a sook, not hitting the open sea.

Second post? very informative...

Keep bendin' them rods, Grant...

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Well done Grant, and thanks for the tips, very useful for a range of fish.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Pure gold Grant! Thanks for sharing.

Tonie


----------



## Saltyyak (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome stuff mate,

One day... one day... I hope I can claim to have caught a fish like that from the yak.

Thanks for the great advice.


----------

